# [2009 NBA Playoffs 1st Round Game 5] Houston Rockets at Portland Trail Blazers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[3-1]*


*ROSE GARDEN
Tuesday, 4/28
10:00 PM ET
NBA TV*​


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

_*PREVIEW*_​


> Youth and inexperience are catching up with the Portland Trail Blazers.
> 
> The youngest team in the postseason has struggled with Houston's Yao Ming to fall behind 3-1 in the playoff series with the Rockets and faces elimination Tuesday night in Portland.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Go Rockets,it's 12 years long man, *I CAN'T WAIT NO MORE.*:tumbleweed:
Rockets must finish them off, do not under estimate Portland.
You don't want them coming back to Houston with renewed confidence.:sfight:


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

See you next season in Houston ,Trail Blazers.

Roll over Portland!!!!! L.A,We are coming!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Better not slack up this game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We want to close this out here and now. Never give another team 2nd life.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Rockets Ready For Game 5*
> 
> It's 11:15AM local time and the Rockets have just arrived at the Rose Garden for this morning's shootaround. As you'd expect from a team holding a 3-1 series lead, this group is relaxed, confident, and fully focused on taking care of business and putting Portland away tonight.
> 
> ...


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5700036148


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Rockets, Trail Blazers not looking beyond Game 5*
> 
> It could be the end of the line or the start of something big.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/fran_blinebury/04/27/rockets.blazers/


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Could we please play some defense?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

What thee ****!!?? I didn't mind the 1st half cause Aldridge was hitting all kinds of contested jumpshots, but we can't be allowing dunks and layups.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh yes Scola!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes AB for 3!!!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

****!!!!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

<insert series of curse words>


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Our fans better be up to will this team to victory. Blazers were making all kinds of tough shots. They not gonna fall in another gym.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Comeplete BS calls.... Again


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

:sad: close but we just couldn't make the plays we needed to down the stretch. They hit some big 3's and LA played huge. our shot selection down the stretch was also uke:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Artest and Brooks.........


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

One more thing: I hate that Landry doesn't show up for the playoffs. He has had what...one good game, maybe?

He's turning into Head.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> One more thing: I hate that Landry doesn't show up for the playoffs. He has had what...one good game, maybe?
> 
> He's turning into Head.


Yeah Landry has fell off a bit, but I won't go as far as Head(nobody is that bad)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

We can't keeps whining about the calls. For the most part, the games have been officiated pretty evenly. That is not to say that some horrible calls or non-calls haven't been made. All I'm saying is it's not like the refs officiate games in Utah where they are completely lopsided toward the Jazz.

All that being said, I do have to shake my head looking at the box score and seeing Pryzbilla with only 2 fouls. Clearly several things were missed there. (i.e. a few moving screens) That isn't what lost the game for us though. Aldridge was on fire and Roy finally got the second scorer he needed.

The things that really stands out to me were:

16 turnovers by the Rockets
AB going 6 for 20. :wtf:
Ron appearing and disappearing throught out the entire game
Yao not working hard enough to get open (maybe you can blame the team for not being patient there but, I think Yao has just been pounded on all series and is starting to slow a bit)

These last two things might not seem like much but, I think are huge.
Steve Blake has 15pt and 7 freak'in rebounds. Blake alone DOMINATED BOTH of our PG's.

On a positive note, I actually look for Houston to come home and win game 6 big! I think we will win by 12 or more! Chin's up everybody. Go Rockets!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

To be fair Landry hasnt been the same since he got shot in the leg.

I think he played pretty well last year. And he had added to his game this year(Mainly being able to create his own shot). But then he got shot.


----------

